# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Which username? Confucius or Myshkin?

## Confucius

Which username do you want me to have Confucius or Myshkin? Myshkin is a character from Dostoevsky's The Idiot and Confucius was a chinese philosopher. Myshkin is also the name of my cat. I prefer Myshkin myself but whichever one has the most votes by the time I'm allowed to change my name again it will be that one.

----------


## Nyarly

Confucius so much.

(but really, chose the one you like the most. I'll just stop liking you when you're not named confucius)

----------


## CreativeXtent

ILoveCreativeXtent sounds better!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Confucius so much.
> 
> (but really, chose the one you like the most. I'll just stop liking you when you're not named confucius)


I agree with what was said above.

But tbh having the name Confucius made everything you said sound so much more official and trustworthy (since I knew who Confucius was), moreso than it already does  :Big Grin: !

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Why isn't Henk an option? You forgot best name NA man.

----------


## Dovah

I think it should be MIGHTYBEARWARRIOR again.  :Big Grin: 

(Honestly though, I think you should go with whichever you prefer. )

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Confucius! but go wif the one ya prefer! ^^*

----------


## Dymon

sorry but i must...





*Abdul Rauf Raad Hazm Salama Kamaaluddeen Mohammad Waleed Jalil Abdur Raqeeb Masood Uwais Amini Hamood Adel Daifallah Amber Mufeed Zaki Fat'hi Majeed*



but Confucius is also fine

----------


## Poopzoor

Cpnfucius all the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Subcore

Confucius sounds better

----------


## Alfalfa

Oh, I didn't realize Myshkin was you. I prefer Confucious because I'm used to it but it is ultimately up to you.

----------


## phantom325

Confuchkin

----------


## gippy

I voted confucius, its not that i dont like the name Myshkin because tbh its an awesome name for a cat but confucius is a more familiar name to me around here (even though you're the same person)

Eitherway its your decision, take whichever name you feel comfortable with.

----------


## hackerlol

This is a retarded poll. It should be:

Vote option 1 - Confucius 
Vote option 2 - Confucius

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> This is a retarded poll. It should be:
> 
> Vote option 1 - Confucius 
> Vote option 2 - Confucius


* Confucius ftw!*

----------


## GoXLd

incidentally "Myshkin" to Russian (Dostoyevsky was Russian) is translated as - "belongs to the mouse"

and "*Mishkin*" is translated - "*belongs to the BEAR*" :gusta:



from RU viv ♥

----------


## Confucius

> incidentally "Myshkin" to Russian (Dostoyevsky was Russian) is translated as - "belongs to the mouse"
> 
> and "*Mishkin*" is translated - "*belongs to the BEAR*" :gusta:
> 
> 
> 
> from RU viv ♥


Haha I didn't know the meaning behind the name.

----------


## mstrdg

Confucius will be a good choice.

----------

